# energy plus



## teresa (Apr 1, 2009)

I received a mailing offering me 3,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards points of I change from Con Edison to Energy Plus for my electric service. Con Edison would still deliver my electricity, but Energy Plus would be my supplier. They claim a sales tax savings on the delivery portion of the bill. Has anyone changed, and are you satisfied with this change?

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 1, 2009)

Energy Plus is an independent power marketer. They buy power from generating companies and sell it to customers. In most cases large commercial and industrial customers are targeted, but in New York there are incentives like tax reductions to get residential customers to sign-up with the marketers. It is all perfectly legit, and both the state and ConEd encourage it. ConEd would prefer to be just a distribution company. But until customers have an alternative for the power purchase, they have to remain what is called the "supplier of last resort". That is a chore they would really like to not have.

If you sign-up with Energy Plus, you will not see any difference in your service. ConEd will still be your electric utility. You will still pay your ConEd bill. But the portion of your bill that represents the purchase of power will be paid to Energy Plus at the rates set by Energy Plus.

As an marketing incentive, Energy Plus has partnered with several frequent traveller programs, including Amtrak Guest Rewards. You will get a 3000 point bonus after your second month with Energy Plus and will get on-going usage points. As long as Energy Plus is cheaper than ConEd's "supplier of last resort" power rates, it's a good deal.


----------



## sechs (Apr 2, 2009)

If you have a choice, it may be more satisfactory to choose a provider which procures power from more environmentally sensitive methods.


----------

